# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar!

## Nice_Boy

_Pranoni edhe nga unë të gjith ju që vizitoni forumin po ashtu dhe këtë temë nga një përshëndetje nga thellësia e zemres haha..

Njëherit ju uroj të ja kaloni caste sa më të mira mes bashkatdhetarve tanë anë e mbarë botës.

Me respekt për gjith ju.

Art.

_

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

pershendet kete siper :perqeshje: 
mirembrema te gjitheve ku do qe ndodheni

----------


## tutankamon

mrama popull....

o boy nice, lejohen keto lloj persh qe ke bo..??  neser po filloj edhe une..

pershendes te gjith vipat dhe pijanecat ...e din vet ata se kush jane ..

pijanecat me ne krye LINDA 5

VIPAT ME STELLA UNICA.

----------


## tutankamon

> pershendet kete siper
> mirembrema te gjitheve ku do qe ndodheni


MRAMA ENE TY MI HELEN..MBIEMRI JOT ME PELQEN SHUME NUK E DI PERSE... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> MRAMA ENE TY MI HELEN..MBIEMRI JOT ME PELQEN SHUME NUK E DI PERSE...


mrama..
kerkoje dhe kur te gjesh psene ma thua he se ketu jemi  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> mrama popull....
> 
> o boy nice, lejohen keto lloj persh qe ke bo..??  neser po filloj edhe une..
> 
> pershendes te gjith vipat dhe pijanecat ...e din vet ata se kush jane ..
> 
> pijanecat me ne krye LINDA 5
> 
> VIPAT ME STELLA UNICA.


Ore pijanec i keq ,nga ke hum : p

Mir se erdhe perseri ne gjirin e forumit  :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje dhe per kte hapsin e temes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Pershendes ata qe nuk pershendeten asnjehere. E meritoni.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

Te pershendes ty mbi mua dhe gjith te tjeret e kesaj faqje.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

pershendes kete mbi mua
nuk e meriton po ska gje

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Kush do jet baba i fmis?


haha ne po flisnim per catine
te kam thene hiq dore nga e pira

----------


## skender76

> haha ne po flisnim per catine
> te kam thene hiq dore nga e pira


Ca na bane kshu, un vesha doren n'zjarr per ty :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ksanthi

Ju pershendes dhe une nga thellesia e zemres, kalofshim caste sa me te bukura ketu.

----------


## elsaa

> Kush i bjen me qen baba i fmis?


Une jo i her , se nuk kam kohe me ndru pelena  :ngerdheshje:  

Pershendetje per te gjithe ju .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Tashi do behem cik egoiste e sdo pershendes asnje , por kur them asnje , asnje  :pa dhembe:

----------


## alem_de

> pershendes kete mbi mua
> nuk e meriton po ska gje


A mundesh te ma tregosh e dashur se pse nuk e meritoj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skender76

> Tashi do behem cik egoiste e sdo pershendes asnje , por kur them asnje , asnje 
> perveç skenderit


Flm prej teje :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

Per gocat e temes 




eshte i zon cuni lol  :ngerdheshje: 




Ps.Pershendetje kush eshte online  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Pershnetje per angelinen02!
Angelina, t'lutem na i fshij kta postimet siper!

Mrapa na thuj ort e puns  :pa dhembe:

----------


## tetovarja87

mirmbrema per ju qe paskenit bere muhabet e mua sme paskenit pershendet,
cka u bo ore milet,
tema e re paska vajtur mbi 50 (postime)
ca me vegla ca me bateri,
ca  me *adhurime* ca me neveri,
por e shohe se bukur ia paskeni kaluar,
por jam pak e zemruar,a esspak sme paskeni kujtuar...    hehehehe   shaka se nuk meretizm me te vertet heheh


kalofshi bukur ne vazhdim.....

*nuk p.sh asnje pervec suedes,lisa12,toni,dhe rokcstar se po te ishin ata ketu do me kishin p.sh hahah....*

----------


## skender76

tetovarja, un t'pershnes edhe se s'mpershnete!

----------

